# Good analysis of Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose I think this is good because it's what I have been saying for years. Chuck pay special attention to the part about health care. You also have been saying this for years. How anyone who respects the constitution, the first amendment, the second amendment, maybe I should just list them all. He has few left to violate. Now all he needs to do is sign the United Nations Small Arms Treaty have our Marxist senate pass it, then invite a Chinese UN peace keeping force to come in and confiscate firearms. 


> By Dennis Prager <http://www.nationalreview.com/author/900932>
> 
> I have been broadcasting for 31 years and writing for longer than that. I do not recall ever saying on radio or in print that a president is doing lasting damage to our country. I did not like the presidencies of Jimmy Carter (the last Democrat I voted for) or Bill Clinton. Nor did I care for the "compassionate conservatism" of George W. Bush. In modern political parlance "compassionate" is a euphemism for ever-expanding government.
> But I have never written or broadcast that our country was being seriously damaged by a president. So it is with great sadness that I write that President Barack Obama has done and continues to do major damage to America . The only question is whether this can ever be undone.
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a spot on article or editorial.  Many of the things people have preached on this website about what is to come has been fulfilled. I feel like Nostordamus with how scary my predictions were correct regaurding Obama Care. that is something I am not proud of because I wish it would prove me wrong. But so far it has not. Yet the worse is still yet to come because we don't know all the hardships it could cost.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree, and if fully implemented the America we once knew will exist no longer. We can tell our grandchildren what a wonderful country it was at one time.


----------

